# Topics > Operating systems > Android >  Android Studio, integrated development environment (IDE) for Google's Android operating system

## Airicist

Website - developer.android.com/studio

android-developers.googleblog.com

youtube.com/androiddevelopers

twitter.com/androidstudio

twitter.com/AndroidDev

Android Studio on Wikipedia

VP Engineering (Android) - Dave Burke

Product Manager - Jamal Eason

----------

